# Cat licking lips excessively - possible toothache??



## danobean3 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello,

My cat is a/b 12 yrs. old. Yesterday he started licking his lips excessively & hasn't eaten much, nor drank much water. At first it looked like he had a hairball or had something hung in his throat. We have examined his mouth/throat as much as he would let us. The only thing we saw was a possible cavity?? 
As of this morning, he isn't acting like he still has a hairball, instead he is just licking his mouth a lot & appears to be very frustrated. He is acting o.k. otherwise, he is still talking to us a lot, following us around & running through the house. But I am concerned that he isn't eating or drinking. I am going to watch him closely today & probably will go ahead & take him to the vet. 
Does anyone know what this might be? Has anyone had a cat with a cavity? This would be my first, so I don't know what to look for. 
Please reply ASAP.

Thank you,
Lori


----------



## danobean3 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Cont.*

We called the vet & described my cat's problem. They thought it sounded as if something was lodged in his jaw/mouth, such as a bone, or other obstruction - i.e. pinestraw, grass, etc... something else he may have chewed on. We looked in his mouth with a flashlight & saw no obstructions, but my cat was fighting us the whole time so we only got a quick glance. We noticed one of his teeth looks like it may have a cavity, which the vet said may possibly be what is bothering him. We are taking him to the vet soon.

He has eaten a little bit since my first post & appears to have drank a little water. His mood has improved somewhat, but he is still licking his mouth & yawning/opening his mouth wide frequently.

Anyone have any ideas? I am taking him to the vet, but wanted to get an idea of what it could be??

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

My cats had gingivitis problems which also where effecting their throats because the bacteria was speading, and the Vet told me it could actually spread all the way down to the stomach. I had vomit problems with 2 of them, but after anti biotics and a good teeth cleaning, no more problems. It's good you getting your cat into the Vet, it's hard to be around a distressed one, good luck.


----------

